# clinic moving



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls check out the website, clinic is moving


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Jone 2008 .. when is that then?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

do you not know when jone is lol its before joly!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I guess the corridor issue isn't going to be a problem now then?  No point me returning my form then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

to be honest mate i would still send it as its good to have these things writen down


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

And - I would give it in, i have already sent mine


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wrote loads there sat in the waiting room yesterday


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Bump - clinic is moving next week.  Andi reminded me (thanks chick) - thought it might be helpful to bump it for anyone else going for scans etc in the coming week xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wrote loads of that sheet lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

How come I have no clue what questionnaire you mean?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

about the unit being opened up for the maternity unit!!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Nope   but I don't like the sound of it.  I find it hard enough being around pg people at the best of times, I certainly don't want it when I go to clinic.    Is that selfish?  Well actually I don't care if it is as I think we need to protect ourselves.    I cry enough from situations I can't avoid, I am not looking for new ones to endure.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so whats moving from the corridor we go to for scans and follow ups?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Spooks - good luck for wednesday honey x it will be fine i am sure

and i am sure that the new clinic will have a lot of privacy about it honey, the hospital is so busy nobody takes any notice of where any one is going, so i amsure you have nothing to worry about


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

spookes if you get worried just explain to them


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you could always wear a ape suit lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just out of interest hun, do you try and avoid eye contact at clinic?

im wondering why people don't talk more and i always try and catch peoples eyes. im not saying there is anything wrong with no one wanting to talk just wana understand how it feels if you don't wana be known to people


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i can understand where you are coming from, we have been ttc for so long now everyone knows, saying that i haven't mention this cycle to everyone in work and the biggest miserable gossip see me put the drug in the fridge and i can see her itching to ask

i really envy you in a way as you can wait 3 months to tell people when it works for you

im sure that when you have your child you will deffo be the first to explain and children understand quite early on, i know i wil tell our child how they were concieved as the chances are he or she will be an only child. my neices and nephews know i can not have children without the help of doctors we just say i have a broken belly and my baby is in cardiff watching for me, that is what we tell the 5 year old


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep im off to bed too

lovely chatting with you hun


----------



## SerenBach (Apr 24, 2008)

DH and I have been to the clinic this afternoon to reschedule our ICSI treatment. Thought I'd keep you up dated re: the Clinic Moving

We were given an information sheet which states:

The clinic is moving to Suite 2 (Main Outpatients) on 19 June 2008

All scan appointments, blood tests and clinic appointments will be held in Suite 2

All telephone numbers for the unit will stay the same.

Directions to Unit 2 Main Outpatients: Take the stairs up to the main corridor. The main outpatient suites are numbered and there are greeters who will be able to direct you to Suite 2.

N.B. All semen analysis appointments and outpatients attending for treatment will be asked to attend C1 (previous location)

The Laboratory Corridor (C1) is at final finish and the move of the Outpatients Department is temporary for approximately 18 months whilst the new Outpatients premises are completed.

Hope this is helpful. Good luck to you all


----------

